# Digitalkameraempfehlung?



## NewArt (25. September 2003)

Hey!

Also ich hatte in nächster Zeit vor mir eine Digitalkamera zu kaufen.
Sollte ca. 2 - 3 Millionen Pixel haben und nicht gerade eine Billigfirma sein.

Was würdet ihr empfehlen? 
Womit habt ihr gute erfahrungen gemacht?
Habe mich bei Fujifilm umgesehen und davon gefallen mir eine recht gut. 
Was denkt ihr?



New.Art


----------



## Vitalis (25. September 2003)

Erzähl bitte noch ein wenig, was Du mit der Kamera vor hast. und vor allem, was sie kosten soll.  Sonst kann Dir keiner helfen..

Gruß,
Vitalis


----------



## NewArt (25. September 2003)

*re*

Also ich brauche die Kamera hauptsächlich für Internetzwecke. Denke da reichen 2 bis 3 Millionen Pixel aus. Über den Preis bin ich mir zwar noch nicht ganz im klaren jedoch denke ich ca. bis 200 €. Was sonst noch wichtig wäre, wäre halt das die kamera mindestens 3 Belichtungsmethoden hat und kleine Filme drehen kann.


New.Art


----------



## Vitalis (27. September 2003)

Da gibts in meinen Augen nur eins. Die Beste: http://www7.guenstiger.de/gt/main.asp?produkt=313020


----------

